
Ask HN: No-bullshit UK-based domain registrars - petecooper
I am looking for a replacement domain registrar. I currently use Gandi, who are based in France. I am happy with Gandi&#x27;s service, but I am looking for a UK registrar because of Brexit ramifications.<p>I live in the UK. The current Brexit transition period[1] means I deal with UK VAT for EU purchases, including domains. I pay VAT (sales tax) and can claim it back as a business expense. When the transition period is over, my accounting will be more straightforward if I purchase domains from a UK registrar.<p>I don&#x27;t want the cheapest possible service, I don&#x27;t want endless upselling, or any of that nonsense. I would like to buy domains from a wide variety of TLDs, be able to administer DNS etc from a sensible control panel, and have clear billing so I&#x27;m not spending time deciphering things.<p>Who should I look at? Who should I avoid?<p>Thank you in advance for advice and feedback.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gov.uk&#x2F;transition
======
papaf
I have used Tsohost[1] for a long time. They used to be Daily.co.uk.

For me the big advantage is that you can buy a domain for 10 years.

The control panel is pretty generic but works OK. There is no API to control
DNS that I am aware of.

[1] [https://www.tsohost.com/domain-names](https://www.tsohost.com/domain-
names)

~~~
petecooper
I used to deploy Tsohost for client and reseller sites, they were acquired by
GoDaddy and their service is sadly deteriorating.

------
neilwilson
Not had much of a problem with Fasthosts
([https://www.fasthosts.co.uk](https://www.fasthosts.co.uk)) in a couple of
decades of using them.

~~~
petecooper
Thanks. I've had some experience with Fasthosts a long time ago, I will take a
look.

------
jadzia-dev
Why not just use Google Domains? You can just use an UK address and it will
charge to the UK, right?

~~~
petecooper
I've had mixed results with Google services over the years. I'm a G Suite
Partner, and that part of Google has seemingly no awareness of UK VAT at all,
so I have to fudge my accounts when payments come in.

Granted that's earnings not expenses, but it does play on my mind.

